# Weekly Competition 2022-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R F U' F U F U' R2 U
*2. *R U' R' U' F U' R2 U' F R2 U2
*3. *U2 R U' R2 F R U R' U F R2
*4. *U2 R' U' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F
*5. *R' U' F R U2 R2 U2 R2 F U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D' F L2 U L' F' R L B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 F R2
*2. *U B' R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L' D B R' D' B'
*3. *L B' U L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B L2 U F' U B' R' D B U'
*4. *L U2 F2 R B2 R D2 B2 L' R' F' U B D B L2 F2 R2 U2
*5. *D2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 L F D' U' R' F L' F2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D' B2 R L' U B L2 F U2 L' Rw2 F Uw2 D2 Fw2 F' D B U' L2 D2 L2 Rw B2 U2 F' Uw2 B' Fw' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw D F2
*2. *L B2 D2 R B2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B L F2 B2 R' Rw2 B' D2 Fw2 L F Rw2 B Rw2 F R2 L Fw2 U F2 Uw' L D' Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw Uw' D' U
*3. *B U2 F R2 B2 F L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' U B U' L R B' L F Uw2 Rw2 B D' Fw2 F2 D R2 F Rw2 F D' F Rw' R' F2 Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 U2
*4. *B L2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' D2 U F D R' F2 L B D' B2 F2 Uw2 F B' L' Fw2 L' Uw2 D2 B' Rw2 F R L Uw' L2 D2 R D2 Fw2 D2 Rw Uw R Fw U2 B2
*5. *R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U B D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 Fw2 L R2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R Fw2 D2 R B' Uw D' R' L2 Uw2 L Rw B' U Rw' Fw R2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Bw R Dw Rw Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F B' U2 Bw F L2 F2 B' L' F' U' L' F L' Uw' D' R' L2 B' Fw2 U Dw2 D2 R' B R2 L U2 Bw2 R2 F' Uw B2 Bw' R U2 B' D' Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 Uw L B2 Dw2 F2 R' Bw Uw L'
*2. *Rw Lw' B' Fw' Dw2 D' Rw Lw U Lw' U Bw' Dw2 F' Lw' L2 Dw U2 Lw2 L Fw2 Lw2 B2 Fw F2 R B2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 D2 B2 U2 L' Lw2 B' Bw2 R2 Fw2 Dw2 U F' Rw2 L' Fw L' Bw' U' Dw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B' L2 F' B L Rw' R2
*3. *D' Rw' R2 Fw D Fw' F R' U' Rw R2 Dw L' F' Dw L U F' Bw' L Fw F2 Uw2 Dw2 U' B Uw' B' Fw' L' Dw U' Fw2 Rw R Fw Uw2 Lw2 B Bw L R2 Uw Rw2 Lw2 Bw' L2 B2 Lw F Fw2 Rw' F' Rw Lw2 U' Rw B2 U F'
*4. *F2 Bw R2 Fw' Bw' Lw U' D2 F' B' Lw2 Uw' L Fw Dw2 R' B' D Bw Uw Bw D2 R B R F U Bw' D' Lw2 Rw R D Dw' Bw Fw' Rw' F' R2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 F' U2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 F' Lw2 U2 R2 D U' L F Dw' R2 D' Uw L2
*5. *Dw2 Rw F D' F Lw F2 Uw2 B2 Lw' D L' Dw Rw Bw' Dw L2 B2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 F2 U Bw R' F Lw2 L2 B D B2 Lw' Fw' B' Bw R Rw' Lw' D Lw2 L' Dw' Rw R2 F2 Fw' Dw' Uw F Fw2 R Uw2 L Uw U2 F2 Uw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Dw' B F2 Dw Lw' 3Rw' D Bw U' F U L Dw' U 3Fw2 Bw' F U F2 B' R B Fw 3Uw2 U Rw' 3Uw' L 3Fw' R2 3Uw' Uw' Lw L2 Dw2 3Fw Fw' U' L2 3Uw2 R2 3Uw' L' Uw U' 3Fw L Dw Rw2 Bw' R Lw2 L' B' Uw2 F' Uw' 3Fw U B' Lw2 F Bw2 R' 3Rw2 Lw2 D R U Dw2 F U2 D' Fw2 3Fw' R F2 Fw2 L D
*2. *Bw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 U2 Fw Dw' U B2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 R2 Lw Dw U2 B Rw Uw2 Rw' F' Fw2 3Fw2 D L2 3Uw2 L 3Fw2 D2 B2 L2 3Fw' Bw U' Fw' 3Rw D2 3Rw2 F L2 U' L' Bw' U' Dw F' 3Fw2 U2 3Fw Uw' F Bw Lw2 R2 Fw2 B' Bw L2 R Bw2 U2 R' D Uw2 R F2 Dw' F 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw D U 3Uw R 3Rw Uw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw
*3. *3Rw Dw 3Rw' U' L' B2 U2 3Fw' U2 L' U Rw' Uw' Lw R' D Fw' 3Fw D' U2 Bw2 U' B2 3Fw2 L 3Rw' U L' Lw D2 Bw' 3Uw2 D2 Dw' 3Fw Dw2 3Rw Uw' L' Lw' Rw Bw' L B' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw Dw2 Rw' Dw Lw F' D' R2 D R' B2 Bw 3Uw2 Lw Fw D2 Uw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw U Uw D' L2 Lw B2 Fw2 L 3Rw U F 3Rw2 D' Bw
*4. *L F Rw Lw2 Uw' U Fw' D' Lw' Bw U' Bw' 3Fw' L 3Rw2 Fw D' Bw2 R2 Rw2 D Bw2 3Rw' Fw2 R2 3Rw U' B2 Bw' Uw2 L' Bw R' 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw D B2 Lw Fw F' Uw' Dw' B2 Lw' Uw Fw' R U F 3Uw2 F' Dw2 Uw' B 3Rw2 B Bw' Rw2 3Fw' L 3Uw Rw2 B2 Rw Lw 3Fw Bw U L2 3Rw D 3Uw' Dw' L U 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D
*5. *3Fw' B2 Dw2 Uw Fw D' 3Fw F' L2 3Fw2 L2 Lw' F B Bw' U2 D' 3Rw2 Lw L' 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 L2 F' R2 Lw2 Dw2 L' R' Dw' Rw2 U2 Dw2 Uw2 R 3Rw2 3Uw Rw B 3Rw2 3Fw' R2 3Rw2 F 3Fw Rw2 D2 L2 3Rw B 3Uw' U' Fw2 F' 3Uw2 B' R' 3Fw D' Bw' 3Uw Lw' Rw2 F 3Rw' Uw 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw 3Rw' U' R2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' D2 Dw' R' Dw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw2 3Bw2 D2 3Uw Rw B2 3Dw Fw 3Fw B' Lw' Uw F' Rw' 3Dw2 3Uw' Bw' D2 3Lw B 3Uw' F2 3Dw 3Uw2 B' Bw2 3Dw' B2 D' B Uw 3Lw' Rw' F' Dw2 R2 D R Bw' D 3Rw2 F' D2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 U2 F 3Rw2 Bw2 B F2 3Bw2 3Rw Rw2 F2 3Uw U' Fw2 F L2 3Lw2 F 3Lw' D2 Lw' 3Dw2 Rw 3Fw 3Dw' Lw' 3Fw' B L 3Uw2 R2 U' L 3Uw 3Dw Lw2 3Lw 3Dw U2 3Lw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Fw Bw 3Dw2 L Dw' R B 3Lw2 L
*2. *F Uw' 3Fw2 L Rw' Uw' R2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw 3Fw' Uw2 Lw' 3Lw L Dw' U' 3Lw Dw Fw F' 3Rw 3Uw' U Rw2 3Lw2 L' Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw L' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw Fw Dw Fw' 3Fw' U2 R2 F U' Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw Bw2 3Lw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw' L2 3Uw' L' Fw B Dw2 R' Lw D' Rw2 Uw2 U2 3Lw Bw Uw2 F Lw 3Bw U F2 R 3Dw2 B2 3Lw 3Dw2 F 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw' Rw D R2 3Bw2 3Lw' B' Uw Fw Rw' Fw2 F Lw 3Uw2 L 3Fw' R' 3Dw Uw
*3. *3Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw Dw Uw Lw Rw 3Uw Dw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw D Rw2 3Uw2 Fw F2 Bw' Rw Dw' 3Rw Fw 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Lw' L2 Rw' Uw2 D2 R' 3Uw Fw Bw 3Fw B Dw L2 Uw2 3Lw 3Bw D2 3Dw2 3Lw Fw F2 Dw2 B 3Rw' 3Bw Bw2 Dw Bw' R2 3Dw2 B 3Uw' Rw2 Dw2 D' 3Bw2 U 3Dw2 Lw2 D' L 3Fw2 3Dw D Uw' R2 L Fw 3Bw Uw F2 Rw Dw B Lw L2 Dw' L' D2 R B' R' Rw2 3Lw' F' 3Lw R' 3Bw2 Fw 3Dw B2
*4. *3Bw 3Dw Lw2 3Rw' Fw' R' 3Lw2 Lw 3Rw 3Dw' U Dw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 U D 3Dw R2 Rw D' Rw' 3Lw' U F Dw 3Dw2 F' Bw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Fw 3Lw2 D Fw' 3Fw' D Dw Rw D2 L' 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Dw' Uw' L 3Dw Uw2 Rw' D' Dw2 3Bw2 F' U 3Fw2 Bw Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Dw2 D2 Uw2 F' 3Rw Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Dw' U2 3Bw2 Bw2 Lw 3Bw2 L2 D 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw' D' Bw' Uw' 3Fw Dw' Lw2 3Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' Rw 3Lw' Fw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 D2 L2 Dw 3Lw2 Lw2
*5. *3Fw 3Dw B' 3Bw R2 3Dw B' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Bw D Uw' F' 3Uw D' B' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Dw R' 3Lw2 3Fw Uw' R Lw Dw Lw' Fw2 D' F 3Fw Uw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Uw Lw2 Rw Uw 3Dw2 Lw R2 F2 3Bw' 3Lw' Lw R2 3Dw 3Lw B2 Uw' Lw' F 3Dw Rw Fw' L2 3Rw2 3Dw F 3Lw2 Lw' Dw' L2 3Bw2 D' B' 3Fw2 F L' Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw B Lw' L B' 3Dw 3Fw' Fw2 Rw F' Uw Lw2 F2 Dw Fw 3Dw Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw Lw Rw2 L F Fw' 3Fw2 B L 3Fw' Bw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U' R U R U' R2 U2 F R'
*2. *R2 U' R2 U2 F R U R' U2 F R2
*3. *U R F U' F U2 F R2 U2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 B' R' B D2 L F U' D' R' F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2
*2. *F L2 B U' L D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F U R2 U' R D2
*3. *D R2 U F R F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L2 B' F L R U' F D Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' F' D2 B' U2 B' L2 B' L2 F L F2 R2 B U F B2 U' Fw2 R U' Fw2 R D' R' L Fw2 Rw2 D U2 R2 F' D Fw' D2 Fw U2 Rw' B2 Rw L Fw2 Rw Fw2 y2
*2. *D2 U2 L2 R2 F' B' U2 F' B2 D' R U2 R2 U' B2 L2 R F' L2 Rw2 U Fw2 B2 D2 R2 D R Fw2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw' Uw L' Uw' Rw2 y
*3. *B' D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U B R B U' B' D' B R U2 Rw2 Uw2 L' B U2 F L U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 L' F2 Uw' L2 F' R2 F Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw' B' x' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Rw' Lw' L2 Bw Dw2 D2 R' Fw Dw U' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 R B' Rw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw Bw' U' Fw2 L Lw Dw D' Fw' Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw U Uw Lw Fw' B2 F' U Bw Uw' F D2 L' F2 B U Rw' L F' Rw R2 B' D' 3Rw' 3Uw
*2. *Dw2 Uw F2 Bw2 R Uw R' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw F' U' L' Lw' Uw' Lw' R' Dw' L2 Lw' U' Uw B' Uw2 L' Dw D2 U2 F2 D2 Rw' F2 Lw2 R Dw' B' Dw' Rw' Bw' L Fw2 F R2 D F B' Bw2 D2 Rw' L' Uw2 L2 Uw' B Rw2 Bw D' Dw' L' 3Rw' 3Uw2
*3. *Fw' D2 F R' U L Fw2 L U' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw R' Bw2 F' Lw' B' D2 Lw2 R' B2 F L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 U' L Uw R' D F2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 Dw F2 Bw2 Fw' L' Bw L2 Fw' L' Dw2 Lw L' B2 Fw F R2 U R2 Rw Dw' Fw 3Rw2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 3Fw D2 Dw U2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Fw' U' 3Uw 3Fw D2 3Uw2 R2 Fw2 Lw F Dw 3Uw Rw R' Dw' D' Fw' F2 B 3Fw' L R2 3Uw 3Fw2 R Rw2 Bw' Uw B' F2 L' 3Rw' B2 D2 U2 3Uw R 3Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Fw2 D2 U2 L2 Bw2 Rw L Bw2 F U' Uw Rw2 R' D' 3Uw 3Fw2 F2 Bw 3Uw' Rw' L R 3Fw Bw L' Rw' Bw' 3Rw' R Rw2 Dw' U x2 y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 3Rw Uw2 F Fw 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw' B2 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw Lw' Bw' F2 U2 3Rw' F2 Dw' Rw 3Uw2 3Lw' U 3Rw' Lw' 3Lw2 Fw' Dw Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Lw Bw' Lw Dw' L2 3Fw 3Bw U2 3Bw' F' D2 Rw2 3Lw Uw2 B2 U Fw2 B 3Rw2 R 3Lw2 D F2 L' Bw' 3Uw' D2 Fw' U2 Bw' 3Fw Fw' Dw 3Lw Dw2 B F' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw L2 R' 3Lw2 3Fw L D2 3Fw2 B' Bw2 Uw' 3Lw B2 D' 3Dw2 3Bw 3Rw L2 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Bw2 D2 Fw' L' Fw' 3Uw x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 R' F2 D' L' B D2 L' U' B' F' U2 Fw Uw2
*2. *R F' U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L B R2 F U' R' U2 B Rw Uw2
*3. *D2 B' U2 F' R L' F' U' F B' D2 L2 F2 R2 F D R D' Rw' Uw2
*4. *U' B' U B U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U' B L D' R B2 R2 B F2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *B' L B' L2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' B L' F' D L2 U2 B2 Rw' Uw
*6. *F D U B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 F U L' R' F' U2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw
*7. *R2 L' U L' F2 U R B L' F R2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 Rw2
*8. *R F U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 F' L' B U F2 R' B F' L D2 Rw'
*9. *D L U2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 R U' B L' F Rw2 Uw'
*10. *U L' F D B' R' L D L2 U' D2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 Rw
*11. *F2 R U2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D R U B2 R' F L' R' U2 Fw Uw2
*12. *U B2 U' D' R' F B R L' U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D' Fw' Uw2
*13. *L' F B U D' F R D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L' U' L' D Fw'
*14. *D R' U' B2 L' D2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 B F' L2 R D B' F2
*15. *D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 R D' R' D' R' U2 B2 F L Fw'
*16. *U' D2 B' L' B R U' B2 D' B' L2 F' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F U' Rw Uw
*17. *B2 U' F2 R B2 D2 R B2 D L' D2 U' L2 D' F D Rw' Uw'
*18. *U B2 D' R2 D L2 D F' D U' R' U' B F2 D B2 U L D Fw Uw2
*19. *F' D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' B' R F' D L' B2 D' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*20. *D' B' L2 F2 R F2 L F2 L' U2 D L2 D2 B' F' D R' D U2 Rw2 Uw
*21. *L2 D L D2 B D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 L' F D2 R2 U' B2 L D' Fw' Uw
*22. *R U' F2 R B L F2 L' D' L D B2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 Rw Uw
*23. *B U R2 D' F' U2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*24. *L' F' D' L2 U2 B U' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 R' B2 L' Fw Uw2
*25. *U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F2 L F L2 U' L2 U' F' R' D' B2 Rw2
*26. *F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R2 B' U' F' L2 D F' U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' Rw'
*27. *F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B D' B L' F' D' U2 R U Rw
*28. *L F' U R' F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 B U' R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 Fw Uw'
*29. *U F L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R F2 U B2 U F R D2 F2 Rw'
*30. *D R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R' D' B F' D2 L' B' D' L' U B2 Rw' Uw'
*31. *L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D' R F' D' L F2 D2 F' U' R F L2 D Rw
*32. *U2 L B2 L2 B2 R B2 D L2 R D F' U L2 U' F2 D F2 Uw
*33. *B' D2 B R' D B R' L' D B L' D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*34. *R B2 R2 D' R' U' L F' U' B R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 R' Fw' Uw'
*35. *F2 R U' R D' L U B' F2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U R Fw Uw2
*36. *F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 L' B2 L' U' B' F2 U F2 R B U2 Fw
*37. *L' F U2 F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R' U L2 B F2 R2 D U F' Rw2 Uw2
*38. *U D2 L2 U' B2 L' F' R2 U' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L D2
*39. *D R F R' L U R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L F2 B2 L2 U L' Fw' Uw'
*40. *R2 B' U L2 B2 U' D R F2 R D2 R2 L' B2 F L' B L' Fw
*41. *L2 B D' F U2 B2 R F L' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' B Uw2
*42. *F R2 L U R2 U' D L' D F' U R' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R Fw Uw
*43. *D' R' U2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 R' F' R2 D R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*44. *R B R L U F B' R F R' F' D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 U' Fw Uw
*45. *R2 F' L' D' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F' L' D' U' B' F L' D Rw'
*46. *L' U F R L D' B2 L F' U' D' B' D2 L2 D2 F' B' D2 Rw Uw
*47. *B' D' U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 B' F D2 R' D2 B L' R2 B' D' Rw' Uw'
*48. *R F' B' D B L D F' B2 L U F2 U2 R U2 R2 L' F2 D2
*49. *F2 L' F' U' B' D F2 D U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 F2 U F D Fw'
*50. *L' D F B D' B2 R L' D' R2 D U2 F' D2 F2 B' D2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw
*51. *R F2 R D' L2 R B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 F D' R2 U' F2 R U Rw
*52. *R D F' R2 F2 B R U' B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 D B' Rw
*53. *R' D' L' D2 F2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 D' L2 R' B' D U2 B2 F' R2 Uw'
*54. *U2 B' R L B U2 D2 R U R2 D L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D F' D' Rw2
*55. *B' R2 B2 L2 D U F2 D F2 L2 B R2 U' L R2 F' L2 B2 L' Fw
*56. *L F2 R B D B2 U L' F' D' L2 B D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 Fw Uw2
*57. *U R' B' D F R2 B2 R' U2 L F2 R F2 D2 L U2 Rw'
*58. *F' L U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' F U F R' D' U2 B U' L' F2 Rw'
*59. *R' L2 B2 L B' R2 U L U2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2
*60. *L B U D2 B U R' L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R B' U Fw'
*61. *F2 R' L D R2 L' F' L B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*62. *F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F U' B2 R U' L U' B2 F' U' R D' Fw Uw
*63. *U' D2 F L' F2 U' R D L2 U D' F2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 Rw Uw
*64. *F2 D F' B' R L' U B F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' R Fw'
*65. *B2 D' L2 F D R' L' D B U L' D2 L2 F D2 R2 F B R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*66. *L' D2 L' U2 B U' F' U D2 B2 U2 B D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F U2 Fw' Uw'
*67. *D' L' B F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 F L' R B F2 D' U' Rw'
*68. *B' L U D2 F R' F' U' R F R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B D F2 Uw2
*69. *R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F L B2 F2 U' R F2 D2 Rw'
*70. *F2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D L2 B2 L2 U' F' L U2 L F2 Rw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 L B' F R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U L' U2 L' B' D L'
*2. *R D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F R B' R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2
*3. *F2 U2 B' D2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' B F U' R' U2 R B D'
*4. *L U2 R' U' F' B U R' D R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 R' B2
*5. *L B L B2 D2 F2 L U2 L R2 U B' F2 R' U' L U' F U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' L2 D2 L' F D B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 D2 B D2 L2 R
*2. *D2 R' B' R2 F' D2 B U2 B2 R2 U' B' F2 L F2 R2 D' R
*3. *B2 L U L2 B L2 R2 B' F2 U2 B U2 D B L F' R' B R2
*4. *F' D' U2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 D L B' D' F2 U' F
*5. *D2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 L2 F U' R D B F' R B2 D2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 L U' R2 B2 F' L' B L' U2 L' D' R
*2. *B2 R' F D B2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U B D U F L U
*3. *R B L2 F U L D' F D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F D' F' R2
*4. *B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U B' L F' R' U2 B2 U' B' D'
*5. *F2 U R F D2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D U' B L R2 F2 U2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' R' U' F R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F2 L2 R' F' L' U R2 B2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' F' B U2 R2 B U' F2 B2 R' D B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F D' B' F D R2 B D2 R U2 B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 U2 F U2 F R U2 R F
*3. *U' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D R D U' R D2 B D L' R
*4. *B R F' B' D' R U F U' R2 D U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R' F Uw2 Fw2 B Rw2 F' R' Uw2 U2 R2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw F U' Fw2 L' Rw' F' Uw Fw' Uw R' B2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R
*3. *B' D F' R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U R' U' B' U' F' R' F L
*4. *U' B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R' U L R' F R D' F2 Uw2 L' F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 B2 L Uw2 L Uw R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U Rw' F' Uw B2 Uw Fw'
*5. *Uw' Bw2 D Rw R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Bw L2 R U2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 R2 Rw' Fw Dw' B U F2 Dw' D2 U B F' Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw F2 Rw' U B Dw R' Bw2 B2 Rw Bw Fw' B' Rw2 U2 R' U Dw2 Rw' U' Bw R' Rw2 U F' U' Uw Lw Dw' D

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U R2 F' R' U' R' U2 R U' R'
*3. *R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R' F L2 B U R2 D2 R' B' R2
*4. *L' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F' L2 D' B' F' L' D U' L2 F D B' Fw2 R Uw2 B R F' U2 Fw2 L B' U2 Rw2 Uw' F2 D Rw2 F L' U' Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw
*5. *Rw' F' Rw' B2 U Rw2 Lw U' F' L' Bw' R D L U2 Rw Uw U Fw' Rw Uw2 U Bw Lw Uw' Bw' F' R Bw' Fw2 R' B' Rw2 R Fw D2 Uw Rw D' F Lw2 L Bw' B' R L2 D2 Uw2 Lw Fw' L' D2 Dw2 R U2 R L Lw' Fw' L
*6. *Bw2 R' U' Bw' 3Fw R Fw U2 Rw' Dw L2 Rw Dw2 U' 3Rw' B2 L2 Uw' U 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 Rw U Dw' F Lw' Bw Uw B2 Bw2 Uw Dw2 3Rw L Dw2 L2 F L2 F L 3Rw' Bw' R' 3Uw Rw' Fw D Uw2 Rw 3Fw' Lw' Fw' U2 Dw2 Uw D F2 Rw2 3Fw R2 3Uw' Bw2 Fw2 U Rw 3Fw' F B Fw2 Dw' F' 3Uw2 D' R2 Rw' Lw 3Rw 3Fw2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U F' U' R U2 R' U' F U'
*3. *F' U' L' D' B' L B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F L2 B D' B'
*4. *R' B2 R2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L D R U2 B' L U' F R2 F2 Rw2 B D Fw2 R2 Uw2 F D' F Rw2 F2 U B Rw L' F2 Rw2 B' Uw' Fw' U' B' R F' Uw Fw'
*5. *Bw B2 Uw' F' Rw2 B2 U2 R Lw D' Bw2 R2 L' D' Fw2 B2 Bw2 D' Rw Fw U2 Uw Fw R Fw2 L2 Bw Dw2 U' Uw' Lw' L Rw U' Uw' B2 F Bw R F2 B Dw' L Fw Bw2 Dw' B Uw' Rw2 D' Fw' B2 Lw' B D Dw Fw2 R2 Bw2 Rw'
*6. *Rw2 L' U' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' R' B 3Fw' Dw 3Uw Lw U2 F Uw' Fw2 Lw2 D' 3Fw 3Rw2 R' Dw2 U' Fw B' 3Fw2 F R' Fw Lw' Fw2 B D L' R D2 F B Fw2 D2 3Uw U' B Uw' Bw F Uw U' 3Uw2 F' Fw Bw2 3Uw Uw' F Uw2 U2 D2 3Fw2 U' Rw' Uw' R Uw 3Fw 3Rw' U Uw2 L2 Bw2 Rw' Lw' R2 Uw2 R 3Fw R2
*7. *3Uw2 Dw D L' Rw' Fw L F' Rw L 3Uw U 3Dw' Bw' Uw' B2 3Dw2 3Bw Dw Fw2 Bw' U2 Bw 3Fw R2 D 3Uw' Lw2 B2 3Dw2 Bw Lw2 U2 3Rw' D' 3Fw L 3Rw Lw' Rw' 3Lw' Uw 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw2 Uw' F' U' L' Dw2 3Lw Fw Bw 3Uw2 3Fw Bw Lw Dw U2 D' F' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw F2 3Bw' Uw L2 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 R' 3Rw' 3Fw' D2 3Uw' Bw' F2 Dw2 3Rw' L' 3Fw R 3Dw2 3Uw' D2 R2 Rw2 Lw2 F2 3Fw' D 3Dw B2 3Fw2 Dw' L2 3Rw' 3Fw

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR6+ DL1+ UL1- U1- R6+ D4+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U2- R4+ D5- L6+ ALL3+ DR
*2. *UR5- DR1- DL0+ UL2+ U3- R2+ D3+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R5+ D5- L3+ ALL2-
*3. *UR2- DR0+ DL5+ UL3- U3+ R3+ D2- L2- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R2- D5- L3- ALL6+ UR DR UL
*4. *UR4+ DR5- DL4+ UL4+ U1+ R1+ D6+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R0+ D5- L1- ALL1- UR
*5. *UR4+ DR4+ DL2+ UL5- U4+ R3+ D1+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R0+ D5- L3- ALL5+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U R' U' B' L U L' U' B' R' u l r'
*2. *U' B' R U' B R' U' B U' R U u' l r b
*3. *B' U R' B' U L B U L' B' R u' l r b'
*4. *B' R U L' R L' B R U L R u' b
*5. *L' U' L' U R' L' U B' U' R L' u' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,0)
*2. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-3) / (4,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-5) / (3,-4)
*4. *(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-5)
*5. *(-2,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U R U' L' U' L' U' B R U
*2. *B L U' L' R L' B U R' U L'
*3. *R U L B' U L U R' B R L
*4. *B L R B' L' U L' R U R U
*5. *U L R U' R' U' L' R' U' L B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U F' R2 F' R' L2' F L flip R2 BL' U2 BL2 L BR2' U' L2' U R2 U2 F2' R U F U' F2' R2 F2
*2. *R2 F2' BR2' U2' L2 U L2 F flip U2 R2 L U2' BL' L BL2 U2 BR2 R F2 R' F2' U2' R2' U2 F' U2' R U'
*3. *R flip F' R2 BR' BL U BR U2' flip U2 L2' BR' BL2' L' BR U2 BL' U2' F' U' F2 R' U R2' F' U2' R U2' F'
*4. *R2 L2' F2' U' BR2' U' L' flip R' BR BL2' BR' U' L2 BR2 F2' U2 R2' F R2' F R U2 F2' U2' R2
*5. *flip U2' BR' BL BR' R' F' U flip U L2 U R' F2 BR2 R' U2 BL2' R2 F2 R2' F2 U F2' R F2' R2' U' R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' U' R U' R' U2 R2 F U' R U
*3. *L2 D2 B D2 F R2 B U' R B' L' F' U' B2 D R2 F' L'
*4. *L' U' R B2 D F' R' L F' B2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 F' R F' U2 Rw2 R F' B2 Rw2 F U F Uw' L' B Uw' Rw Uw' Rw' B D2 L' Uw2
*5. *D' F Bw D2 U2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Rw' R U' Rw D Uw' F B2 Bw Rw' Dw Lw F2 U R' U Rw R2 Lw' D' B D' B2 Dw B' Fw' R Lw2 Dw D2 Fw2 Dw' R Fw U' Bw R2 U F' B Dw2 U2 Rw Bw F' R2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 Bw
*OH. *F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' B' L2 B2 F' R' B' F2 L2 B' D' L'
*Clock. *UR4- DR4+ DL1- UL2- U2- R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R3+ D4- L0+ ALL6+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' B' L R U' B' R L' B' R' L' b
*Square-1. *(1,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-3) / (1,-4)
*Skewb. *R B L U' L B' R U' B L' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f' r b l f F f F' L' F' L' B F' L F R
*2. *l L' F' f' F' R' r' b l L B L B L' F' R' B'
*3. *l' r' f F r f' r' b' L' B F L F R' B L'
*4. *r' f' l f' r' f B' R' F L' B' F L' R F' R
*5. *L' f F r f r' b l' b L B R' F' R' F' L' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' B Uw' Rw' Lw' L' R B Uw R Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw Rw' Uw'
*2. *Bw' U L' Rw Lw Bw' U' L' B Lw' R' Bw' Lw' Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Rw' l' r b'
*3. *B' Lw U' Bw' L B' Lw' Bw' L R Uw Bw Uw Rw Bw Uw' Rw' Uw l r'
*4. *Uw B' Rw Bw R' Lw' Uw Bw U' L' R Bw' Rw Bw' Rw u r' b
*5. *Rw R Bw' Uw B' Rw Uw' U R' Bw' R' Bw' Uw Rw' Bw Lw' u' l' r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L D L U R3 D L2 D L U R D R2 U L2 D R2 U L U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D L2 U L D R D2 R U R U L U L D3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U3 R D R D L U R2 U L D3 L U L U2 R2 D3 R U3 L D2 L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 D R U2 R D2 L U L2 U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L3 D R2 U2 R U L2 D3 R U2 L2 U R2 D L D L U R D R U R U L2 D R2 D2 L3 U R U R2 D L D L U2 R D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U R3 D L3 U R2 D L2 U R U2 L D R2 D R U L D2 L2 U2 R U R2 D L D L2 U2 R D L U R
*5. * D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U L U L2 D R D R U2 R D L U2 R D L2 U L D2 R D L U R2 D L2 U R2 D R U2 L U L2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' D2 B U' F D' B' U' R D' L' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L B2 L2 U D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 F' R D R F' U' F U B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R B D' L2 U D2 R F B R B' U' B2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F2 U' R F2 U' B' L' U' R B2 R F2 R' L2 F2 L D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U F' U2 R2 B2 U L2 D L' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 L'
*2. *R' U2 R D2 F' R2 F L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D F' L2 B D B F
*3. *F R L B2 U L2 D2 F' R' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 U B2
*4. *B U F U2 B' D' F2 B' R' U2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U
*5. *F2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 F D' U' R' U R' D2 L' D2 F2 U F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UL UF LB UL RF UF UL UB UR UL LB RF UF UR RF RB UB LF UF UL UB UR UF UB DB DL LB DL DB LB DF LF UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ RF+2 UF- DL+2 DB DL-2
*2. * UL UF UL UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UB LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UF RB LF UL UB UR RB LF UF UL LB LF DL LB DB DL DF LF UL UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL LB+2 UB UR LB UB UR+ UF+2 UR UF-2 DL+ DF DL LB+ DF+
*3. * UR UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UF LB UL RF UF UR UB LB RF UF UR RF UF UL UB UL UF RB UR UB RB UB LF UF UL UB UR RF UR LF DL DR DB DL DF RF DR DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB+2 LB DR RF-2 UR+2 RF+ DB+2
*4. * UR UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UL UB LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UF UB UL LB RB UB UL UF UR UB RB UR LF UL UF LF UL UF LF UL DB DL LB UL DB DL DR RB UB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- LF+ DL LF+2 UL+2 DB- LB+ UL+ UR+2 LB+2 RF+2
*5. * UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UL LB UB RF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF UR LB UL UB RB UB UL UF RB UR LF UL LF UL UF UB LB UL DB RB DL LB UL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+ UF UR+2 DL+ LB DL+2 LF+2 DF+ DR DF LF+2 DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U L U F R' F' R U F' L F U B L BL L' BL' B' R F L' F U L R F U' R U' F U' D F BL' F BR R' B BL
*2. *R' F R F' L' R U' R' U' L' BL' B' U' B U BL F U F' R' F L U' F L' U' R F' R BR F D' B' U' D'
*3. *L' U F R' F' R U F' L F U F U R U' R' F' L U L F' R' F L U' F' L F' L U' F' L' B R' F U BR' L' B
*4. *L' U' B BL L BL' L' B' U' BL' U' B' U B BL L U' L R' U R' L F' R' F' U' F' U R' L BL U' B' R L B BR'
*5. *F' BR' D' F' D F BR F R' L' R' U' R U L F R L U' F L U' L F' L U' F R L' F B' BL BR' U' R' D


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## qwr (Jan 11, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3



1. 3 move green cross with slice
5. 3 move yellow cross with slice
anyone do anything with these?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2022)

Results for week 2: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Vicenzo-1, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(154)
1.  1.23 Legomanz
2.  1.35 Charles Jerome
3.  1.52 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.69 OriginalUsername
5.  1.72 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.74 Imran Rahman
7.  1.94 BrianJ
8.  2.09 TipsterTrickster 
9.  2.16 Caíque crispim
10.  2.17 leomannen
10.  2.17 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  2.27 turtwig
13.  2.29 Luke Garrett
14.  2.31 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  2.34 JackPfeifer
16.  2.35 asiahyoo1997
17.  2.54 sean_cut4
18.  2.56 Sean Hartman
19.  2.58 asacuber
20.  2.67 Shaun Mack
21.  2.71 Benyó
22.  2.73 TheEpicCuber
23.  2.74 Vicenzo-1
24.  2.78 SpeedyReedy
25.  2.80 tJardigradHe
26.  2.82 DhruvA
27.  2.93 Cuber JH
28.  2.95 JChambers13
29.  2.97 darrensaito
29.  2.97 kahvipelle123
31.  3.06 TheCubingAddict980
32.  3.07 Max C.
33.  3.09 cuberkid10
34.  3.12 YouCubing
35.  3.13 Kael Hitchcock
36.  3.18 MCuber
37.  3.32 sigalig
38.  3.34 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
39.  3.37 VectorCubes
40.  3.41 Liam Wadek
41.  3.44 Ontricus
42.  3.53 EvanWright1
43.  3.54 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.55 Dream Cubing
45.  3.56 Nuuk cuber
46.  3.66 Heewon Seo
46.  3.66 jihu1011
48.  3.67 yijunleow
49.  3.68 MartinN13
50.  3.69 VIBE_ZT
51.  3.74 DLXCubing
52.  3.83 CubableYT
53.  3.84 dhafin
54.  3.87 vishwasankarcubing
55.  3.89 G2013
56.  3.90 Cale S
57.  3.91 BLCuber8
57.  3.91 eyeballboi
59.  4.00 Pedro Gil
59.  4.00 Fred Lang
61.  4.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  4.07 agradess2
62.  4.07 Josiah Blomker
64.  4.08 arctan
64.  4.08 DGCubes
66.  4.10 Mieeetek4
67.  4.12 Brayden Gilland
68.  4.13 tommyo11
69.  4.15 Michael DeLaRosa
70.  4.16 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  4.16 brad711
72.  4.19 CB21
73.  4.20 PCCuber
74.  4.25 wearephamily1719
75.  4.27 trangium
75.  4.27 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  4.31 midnightcuberx
78.  4.40 Fisko
79.  4.45 Cubey_Tube
80.  4.47 Allagos
81.  4.56 parkertrager
82.  4.60 Ianwubby
83.  4.71 FlatMars
84.  4.73 Cuber2s
84.  4.73 Riddler97
86.  4.76 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
87.  4.78 CuberCuShaw
88.  4.83 abhijat
88.  4.83 epride17
90.  4.84 cuberswoop
91.  4.90 2019ECKE02
92.  4.99 lumes2121
93.  5.01 hydynn
94.  5.04 Kacper Paweł Dworak
95.  5.09 abunickabhi
96.  5.10 ichcubegerne
97.  5.15 beabernardes
98.  5.16 Li Xiang
99.  5.24 oliverpallo
100.  5.37 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
100.  5.37 Jakub26
102.  5.54 qwr
103.  5.55 ICuber_Official
104.  5.63 Isaiah Scott
105.  5.67 soggy_bred
106.  5.82 itzwoyingg
107.  6.03 Jaylen
108.  6.04 Poorcuber09
109.  6.06 samuel roveran
110.  6.13 OrdinarySolver4048
111.  6.33 Foreright
112.  6.38 Lewis
113.  6.47 PRANAD GURRAPU
114.  6.50 Theoruff
115.  6.51 Mike Hughey
116.  6.53 josephslane
117.  6.68 Ethanawoll
118.  6.73 White KB
119.  6.97 Martwin
120.  7.07 Firestorming_1
121.  7.15 SPEEEEED
122.  7.19 RainbowsAndStuff
123.  7.40 Y cuber
124.  7.41 One Wheel
125.  7.45 linus.sch
126.  7.62 KellanTheCubingCoder
127.  7.75 Almondsattyqp
128.  7.94 cubingmom2
129.  8.10 GooseCuber
130.  8.13 Jrg
131.  8.31 Andeankat
132.  8.45 aamiel
133.  8.52 memo_cubed
134.  8.70 Rubika-37-021204
135.  8.88 Iblfhk
136.  8.89 nanocube
137.  8.91 Scy
138.  9.39 Sellerie11
139.  9.42 Hyperion
140.  9.46 freshcuber.de
141.  9.51 someguywithacooltoy
142.  9.73 Black_Hat
143.  10.40 sporteisvogel
144.  11.70 Jacck
145.  12.77 thatonedude
146.  12.84 Jordy chileen
147.  13.23 kflynn
148.  13.87 Mormi
149.  15.18 MatsBergsten
150.  17.74 http_Noel
151.  18.71 Krökeldil
152.  19.22 Algfish31
153.  24.46 executier
154.  39.86 Anka


*3x3x3*(201)
1.  6.39 BrianJ
2.  6.61 Luke Garrett
3.  6.66 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  6.72 David ep
5.  6.81 Vicenzo-1
6.  7.22 JackPfeifer
7.  7.24 Khairur Rachim
8.  7.31 kahvipelle123
9.  7.38 MLGCubez
10.  7.50 OriginalUsername
11.  7.80 turtwig
12.  7.83 Shaun Mack
13.  7.86 DLXCubing
14.  7.92 darrensaito
15.  8.15 Skewb_Cube
16.  8.16 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17.  8.40 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  8.43 cuberkid10
19.  8.46 tJardigradHe
20.  8.50 Charles Jerome
21.  8.52 Max C.
22.  8.56 Oxzowachi
23.  8.64 BradenTheMagician
24.  9.01 2017LAMB06
25.  9.04 EvanWright1
26.  9.10 sean_cut4
27.  9.14 SpeedyReedy
28.  9.23 yijunleow
29.  9.31 Sean Hartman
30.  9.33 abhijat
31.  9.39 Heewon Seo
32.  9.45 asacuber
33.  9.48 eyeballboi
33.  9.48 G2013
35.  9.54 ichcubegerne
36.  9.60 vishwasankarcubing
37.  9.66 Liam Wadek
38.  9.68 tommyo11
39.  9.70 DhruvA
40.  9.73 jihu1011
41.  9.76 Boris McCoy
42.  9.82 Dream Cubing
43.  9.99 Pedro Gil
43.  9.99 Cale S
45.  10.02 Kedin drysdale
46.  10.18 Caíque crispim
47.  10.27 Benyó
48.  10.28 YouCubing
49.  10.40 Ontricus
50.  10.41 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  10.52 Ty Y.
52.  10.55 agradess2
52.  10.55 TheCubingAddict980
54.  10.57 VectorCubes
55.  10.65 MCuber
56.  10.72 DGCubes
57.  10.76 TheEpicCuber
58.  10.78 midnightcuberx
59.  10.97 Keenan Johnson
60.  11.01 FaLoL
61.  11.20 Fisko
62.  11.23 Fred Lang
63.  11.31 Brayden Gilland
64.  11.32 JakeAK
65.  11.34 Allagos
66.  11.35 wearephamily1719
67.  11.36 PCCuber
68.  11.37 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  11.42 Nuuk cuber
70.  11.47 Mattia Pasquini
71.  11.49 20luky3
72.  11.50 oliverpallo
73.  11.51 2018AMSB02
74.  11.55 lumes2121
75.  11.78 Cooki348
76.  11.80 2019ECKE02
77.  11.86 Ianwubby
78.  11.90 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
79.  11.98 Isaiah Scott
80.  12.02 sigalig
81.  12.04 Michael DeLaRosa
81.  12.04 chancet4488
83.  12.11 Cuber JH
84.  12.13 Cuber2s
85.  12.36 V Achyuthan
86.  12.41 abunickabhi
87.  12.51 CubableYT
88.  12.57 V Achyuthan 2904
88.  12.57 Riddler97
90.  12.58 beabernardes
91.  12.61 MartinN13
91.  12.61 Cubey_Tube
93.  12.71 BLCuber8
94.  12.73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
95.  12.92 Imran Rahman
96.  13.12 CB21
97.  13.27 brad711
98.  13.35 trangium
99.  13.36 arctan
100.  13.42 Kacper Paweł Dworak
101.  13.43 RainbowsAndStuff
102.  13.53 FlatMars
103.  13.62 Josiah Blomker
104.  13.65 breadears
105.  13.67 Mieeetek4
106.  13.69 xyzzy
107.  13.78 RapsinSix
108.  13.86 TheSilverBeluga
109.  13.87 OrdinarySolver4048
110.  14.09 bh13
111.  14.28 Winfaza
112.  14.34 SpeedyOctahedron
113.  14.38 White KB
114.  14.41 Thecubingcuber347
115.  14.48 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  14.57 Lvl9001Wizard
117.  14.70 epride17
118.  15.11 dhafin
119.  15.17 revaldoah
119.  15.17 VIBE_ZT
121.  15.20 CFOP INC
122.  15.49 ImmolatedMarmoset
123.  15.79 bradyung
123.  15.79 Loffy8
125.  15.83 John Benwell
126.  17.29 Li Xiang
127.  17.33 Kael Hitchcock
128.  17.35 Petri Krzywacki
129.  17.42 josephslane
130.  17.53 Xauxage
131.  17.60 Firestorming_1
132.  17.61 cuberswoop
133.  17.76 Lewis
134.  18.11 Poorcuber09
135.  18.59 hydynn
136.  18.76 thatkid
137.  18.78 CuberCuShaw
138.  19.19 SPEEEEED
139.  19.25 ICuber_Official
140.  19.51 soggy_bred
141.  19.57 Sellerie11
142.  19.61 Jakub26
143.  19.75 saindu himansa
144.  19.76 AngeGabriel
145.  20.56 samuel roveran
146.  20.69 KellanTheCubingCoder
147.  20.71 someguywithacooltoy
148.  20.92 Martwin
149.  20.93 filmip
150.  21.23 Foreright
151.  21.69 itzwoyingg
152.  21.75 Parth
153.  21.85 GooseCuber
154.  22.02 Jrg
155.  22.36 Ethanawoll
156.  22.69 Mike Hughey
157.  22.85 nanocube
158.  22.89 sporteisvogel
159.  23.56 Almondsattyqp
160.  24.01 AnnaW
161.  24.45 One Wheel
162.  24.58 thatonedude
163.  24.70 Micael
164.  25.43 cubingmom2
165.  25.68 qwr
166.  25.71 Rubika-37-021204
167.  25.81 Iza_the_cuber
168.  26.29 Lord brainy
169.  26.80 Jordy chileen
170.  26.94 linus.sch
171.  26.96 Theoruff
172.  27.12 freshcuber.de
173.  27.31 Bryan4305
174.  27.64 thousand_cuts
175.  28.16 aamiel
176.  28.30 Black_Hat
177.  29.44 Hyperion
178.  29.82 Iblfhk
179.  30.32 Jacck
180.  31.00 Nash171
181.  31.06 Scy
182.  31.20 memo_cubed
183.  32.24 PRANAD GURRAPU
184.  33.32 GT8590
185.  34.51 kflynn
186.  35.42 Andeankat
187.  36.66 thomas.sch
188.  37.47 Sheng241
189.  37.77 Krökeldil
190.  39.21 MatsBergsten
191.  47.52 Anka
192.  48.02 CuberDawnF2L
193.  48.86 Lutz_P
194.  50.60 Algfish31
195.  52.29 Mormi
196.  52.95 Sanjay Natarajan
197.  1:01.20 Meatalic_Cuber
198.  1:01.66 Jaylen
199.  1:03.65 executier
200.  1:05.58 http_Noel
201.  1:16.36 tobyherbert


*4x4x4*(104)
1.  29.49 cuberkid10
2.  29.81 BrianJ
3.  29.94 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  30.31 Khairur Rachim
5.  30.52 tJardigradHe
6.  30.54 Heewon Seo
7.  30.69 OriginalUsername
8.  32.04 Luke Garrett
9.  33.13 Vicenzo-1
10.  34.06 Dream Cubing
11.  34.15 Max C.
12.  34.48 ichcubegerne
13.  35.30 kahvipelle123
14.  35.50 darrensaito
15.  35.78 FaLoL
16.  35.85 G2013
17.  36.51 Sean Hartman
18.  36.76 fun at the joy
18.  36.76 jihu1011
20.  37.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
21.  38.20 20luky3
22.  38.97 BradenTheMagician
23.  39.27 MCuber
24.  39.44 yijunleow
25.  40.16 DLXCubing
26.  40.66 DhruvA
27.  41.15 Benyó
28.  41.88 sean_cut4
29.  42.02 agradess2
30.  42.03 EvanWright1
31.  42.47 MartinN13
32.  42.90 tommyo11
33.  43.16 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  43.61 YouCubing
35.  43.76 TheEpicCuber
36.  44.22 DGCubes
37.  44.25 Ontricus
38.  44.55 CB21
39.  44.98 sigalig
40.  45.29 Brayden Gilland
41.  45.64 wearephamily1719
42.  46.06 Mieeetek4
43.  46.19 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
44.  46.27 Liam Wadek
45.  47.08 FlatMars
46.  47.87 abunickabhi
47.  48.56 Winfaza
48.  50.06 Allagos
49.  50.29 SpeedyReedy
49.  50.29 beabernardes
51.  50.47 midnightcuberx
52.  50.79 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  51.09 Ianwubby
54.  51.88 thatkid
55.  52.49 Fisko
56.  52.73 Nuuk cuber
57.  54.10 brad711
58.  55.22 2019ECKE02
59.  55.29 CubableYT
60.  55.49 Kacper Paweł Dworak
61.  55.97 Riddler97
62.  56.02 Cubey_Tube
63.  56.27 epride17
64.  57.09 breadears
65.  57.41 lumes2121
66.  57.67 Loffy8
67.  57.81 PCCuber
68.  59.27 Josiah Blomker
69.  1:00.96 John Benwell
70.  1:01.01 chancet4488
71.  1:01.44 bh13
72.  1:03.01 Pedro Gil
73.  1:04.07 OrdinarySolver4048
74.  1:05.75 Jakub26
75.  1:07.96 Cuber JH
76.  1:09.70 Li Xiang
77.  1:13.33 Poorcuber09
78.  1:13.93 White KB
79.  1:14.51 One Wheel
80.  1:14.54 Kael Hitchcock
81.  1:15.43 Lewis
82.  1:15.48 Ethanawoll
83.  1:15.57 AnnaW
84.  1:19.42 Sellerie11
85.  1:19.48 Isaiah Scott
86.  1:21.00 Firestorming_1
87.  1:22.63 Jrg
88.  1:25.70 dhafin
89.  1:27.24 filmip
90.  1:34.24 josephslane
91.  1:38.59 Rubika-37-021204
92.  1:38.61 linus.sch
93.  1:43.68 CuberCuShaw
94.  1:46.60 SPEEEEED
95.  1:49.43 Jacck
96.  1:50.42 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  1:52.81 Mike Hughey
98.  1:52.84 kflynn
99.  2:55.51 Jordy chileen
100.  2:57.38 samuel roveran
101.  3:14.85 Foreright
102.  4:31.73 Krökeldil
103.  DNF sporteisvogel
103.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(73)
1.  50.21 asiahyoo1997
2.  53.51 tJardigradHe
3.  57.60 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  58.22 OriginalUsername
5.  1:00.49 Vicenzo-1
6.  1:01.02 Benyó
7.  1:01.21 ichcubegerne
8.  1:02.03 cuberkid10
9.  1:03.91 Luke Garrett
10.  1:05.75 kahvipelle123
11.  1:06.02 FaLoL
12.  1:07.20 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:10.31 jihu1011
14.  1:10.33 Max C.
15.  1:11.43 agradess2
16.  1:16.29 MCuber
17.  1:18.87 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:20.24 DhruvA
19.  1:20.45 YouCubing
20.  1:21.12 sean_cut4
21.  1:21.23 EvanWright1
22.  1:23.38 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  1:23.56 DGCubes
24.  1:23.66 Liam Wadek
25.  1:24.88 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:25.17 abunickabhi
27.  1:25.90 Brayden Gilland
28.  1:26.18 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:28.69 CB21
30.  1:31.38 tommyo11
31.  1:33.83 FlatMars
32.  1:34.05 Ianwubby
33.  1:34.47 Allagos
34.  1:35.21 beabernardes
35.  1:36.04 2019ECKE02
36.  1:36.05 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  1:40.02 Mieeetek4
38.  1:41.19 TheSilverBeluga
39.  1:42.67 Kacper Paweł Dworak
40.  1:43.97 thatkid
41.  1:46.86 breadears
42.  1:48.05 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  1:50.77 SpeedyReedy
44.  1:52.32 Pedro Gil
45.  1:54.25 Fisko
46.  1:54.58 Ethanawoll
47.  1:55.65 Cooki348
48.  1:56.36 Cubey_Tube
49.  1:56.60 Lewis
50.  1:57.68 John Benwell
51.  2:04.47 bh13
52.  2:09.40 Firestorming_1
53.  2:09.72 PCCuber
54.  2:11.43 wearephamily1719
55.  2:15.05 lumes2121
56.  2:16.48 AnnaW
57.  2:20.78 One Wheel
58.  2:22.61 Jrg
59.  2:23.61 Kael Hitchcock
60.  2:27.24 Poorcuber09
61.  2:36.26 linus.sch
62.  2:39.88 Rubika-37-021204
63.  2:40.81 Josiah Blomker
64.  2:41.45 sporteisvogel
65.  2:45.11 Cuber JH
66.  2:54.64 Jacck
67.  3:04.46 dhafin
68.  3:35.41 thatonedude
69.  4:11.73 MatsBergsten
70.  4:48.71 Shaquille_oatmeal
71.  5:07.05 Foreright
72.  DNF Heewon Seo
72.  DNF Krökeldil


*6x6x6*(43)
1.  1:31.70 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:37.79 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.36 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:49.66 OriginalUsername
5.  1:51.64 Benyó
6.  1:59.49 ichcubegerne
7.  2:07.85 Liam Wadek
8.  2:11.88 Luke Garrett
9.  2:11.92 Max C.
10.  2:15.15 agradess2
11.  2:16.69 Keroma12
12.  2:23.13 jihu1011
13.  2:23.99 YouCubing
14.  2:29.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:30.51 CB21
16.  2:32.41 DhruvA
17.  2:32.47 xyzzy
18.  2:39.21 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
19.  2:42.44 MCuber
20.  2:43.98 DGCubes
21.  2:46.36 Nuuk cuber
22.  2:46.66 abunickabhi
23.  2:49.80 BradenTheMagician
24.  3:08.82 Kacper Paweł Dworak
25.  3:16.62 tommyo11
26.  3:21.10 Ianwubby
27.  3:28.01 beabernardes
28.  3:39.82 thatkid
29.  3:43.59 Ethanawoll
30.  3:52.98 One Wheel
31.  4:11.16 Cubey_Tube
32.  4:14.16 Firestorming_1
33.  4:23.63 Kael Hitchcock
34.  4:25.61 Jrg
35.  4:40.02 linus.sch
36.  4:45.42 bh13
37.  4:56.15 PCCuber
38.  4:56.92 Pedro Gil
39.  5:02.72 Jacck
40.  5:11.55 sporteisvogel
41.  DNF Sean Hartman
41.  DNF Li Xiang
41.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:17.35 Dream Cubing
2.  2:38.92 JackPfeifer
3.  2:39.51 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:45.94 Sean Hartman
5.  2:51.16 ichcubegerne
6.  3:09.69 Liam Wadek
7.  3:17.13 jihu1011
8.  3:32.99 agradess2
9.  3:33.37 CB21
10.  3:38.87 YouCubing
11.  3:44.21 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  3:48.38 DhruvA
13.  4:02.67 Nuuk cuber
14.  4:19.98 BradenTheMagician
15.  4:31.36 DGCubes
16.  4:40.91 Ianwubby
17.  5:24.62 Ethanawoll
18.  5:38.95 One Wheel
19.  6:05.77 Jrg
20.  6:18.71 Firestorming_1
21.  7:36.12 bh13
22.  7:42.50 Jacck
23.  7:48.47 sporteisvogel
24.  7:52.02 Isaiah Scott
25.  8:51.90 Kael Hitchcock
26.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  6.08 JakeAK
2.  7.30 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.51 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.73 darrensaito
5.  7.81 DhruvA
6.  8.12 Vicenzo-1
7.  8.72 turtwig
8.  8.82 Isaiah Scott
9.  8.96 Kael Hitchcock
10.  9.70 Luke Garrett
11.  9.89 Benyó
12.  11.02 Caíque crispim
13.  11.27 G2013
14.  11.53 sigalig
15.  11.61 willian_pessoa
16.  14.31 YouCubing
17.  14.37 Sean Hartman
18.  14.64 sean_cut4
19.  16.66 BradenTheMagician
20.  16.84 MartinN13
21.  16.94 ichcubegerne
22.  20.20 agradess2
23.  21.02 Li Xiang
24.  22.75 Jakub26
25.  22.84 DGCubes
26.  24.07 dhafin
27.  25.75 CB21
28.  26.66 Martwin
29.  29.46 Fisko
30.  30.54 cuberkid10
31.  31.12 MatsBergsten
32.  32.63 Mike Hughey
33.  38.33 Nuuk cuber
34.  41.69 oliverpallo
35.  49.89 Cuber JH
36.  50.59 Pedro Gil
37.  1:03.27 beabernardes
38.  1:06.75 Jacck
39.  1:14.77 sporteisvogel
40.  1:23.10 Ethanawoll
41.  2:51.09 Krökeldil
42.  3:48.10 Nash171
43.  DNF Cuber2s


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  17.75 JakeAK
2.  22.99 G2013
3.  24.79 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  27.58 tommyo11
5.  32.41 Keroma12
6.  43.25 Riddler97
7.  43.37 Jakub26
8.  44.29 abunickabhi
9.  45.68 Vicenzo-1
10.  56.68 2019ECKE02
11.  59.32 Kael Hitchcock
12.  1:10.95 DGCubes
13.  1:29.53 MatsBergsten
14.  1:39.05 willian_pessoa
15.  1:39.95 YouCubing
16.  2:12.40 filmip
17.  2:21.15 revaldoah
18.  2:40.37 CB21
19.  3:15.74 Jacck
20.  3:33.02 Nuuk cuber
21.  4:39.58 sporteisvogel
22.  4:46.83 Micael
23.  5:18.58 Ethanawoll
24.  5:28.74 nanocube
25.  5:39.65 Martwin
26.  6:39.91 Pedro Gil
27.  9:02.42 linus.sch
28.  13:58.90 Krökeldil
29.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  DNF beabernardes
29.  DNF padddi
29.  DNF freshcuber.de
29.  DNF agradess2


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  2:32.92 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  9:15.12 MatsBergsten
3.  11:02.99 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  11:24.55 CB21
5.  24:25.43 Kael Hitchcock
6.  DNF Vicenzo-1
6.  DNF DGCubes
6.  DNF Keroma12
6.  DNF Jakub26


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:09.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  17:33.23 MatsBergsten
3.  19:04.56 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  27:41.05 Ali161102
5.  31:51.01 CB21
6.  48:53.23 Kael Hitchcock


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  34:49.93 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  8/8 56:44 Kael Hitchcock
2.  3/3 12:05 Jacck
3.  2/2 1:19 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  4/6 7:41 Keroma12
5.  2/2 8:22 DGCubes
6.  2/2 15:08 Micael
7.  3/4 32:59 CB21
8.  2/2 35:13 Krökeldil
9.  3/5 45:58 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(112)
1.  10.84 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.24 Luke Garrett
3.  11.68 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  11.70 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  11.92 BrianJ
6.  12.80 Shaun Mack
7.  12.90 Charles Jerome
8.  13.09 darrensaito
9.  13.23 kahvipelle123
10.  13.60 Vicenzo-1
11.  13.81 Dream Cubing
12.  14.09 asiahyoo1997
13.  14.22 MLGCubez
14.  14.28 2017LAMB06
15.  15.25 DLXCubing
16.  15.66 sean_cut4
17.  16.02 midnightcuberx
18.  16.45 mihnea3000
19.  16.61 Sean Hartman
20.  16.64 ichcubegerne
21.  16.70 David ep
22.  16.89 Kedin drysdale
23.  17.55 JakeAK
24.  17.60 SpeedyReedy
25.  17.99 Max C.
26.  18.24 cuberkid10
27.  18.45 BradenTheMagician
28.  18.71 G2013
29.  18.91 Cale S
30.  19.12 MCuber
31.  19.27 MartinN13
32.  19.40 Utkarsh Ashar
33.  19.51 EvanWright1
34.  19.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
35.  20.09 Benyó
36.  20.36 Caíque crispim
37.  20.50 Michael DeLaRosa
38.  20.68 agradess2
39.  21.31 DhruvA
40.  21.40 xyzzy
41.  21.41 PCCuber
42.  21.44 Riddler97
43.  21.48 V Achyuthan 2904
44.  21.57 sigalig
45.  21.63 YouCubing
46.  21.76 abunickabhi
47.  21.84 Ontricus
48.  22.41 Mieeetek4
49.  23.00 FlatMars
50.  23.16 FaLoL
51.  23.19 Fisko
52.  23.29 OrdinarySolver4048
53.  23.45 trangium
54.  23.63 wearephamily1719
55.  23.83 2019ECKE02
56.  24.28 Winfaza
57.  24.64 Kacper Paweł Dworak
58.  24.65 Thecubingcuber347
59.  25.42 Allagos
60.  25.55 Pedro Gil
61.  25.64 DGCubes
62.  26.10 Cubey_Tube
63.  26.15 Cooki348
64.  26.26 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  26.44 LittleLumos
66.  26.75 Nuuk cuber
67.  26.98 tommyo11
68.  27.05 CubableYT
69.  27.57 bh13
70.  28.31 breadears
71.  28.37 revaldoah
72.  28.93 VectorCubes
73.  28.94 dhafin
74.  29.03 Cuber JH
75.  29.55 Liam Wadek
76.  29.65 lumes2121
77.  30.59 epride17
78.  31.45 beabernardes
79.  32.01 Ianwubby
80.  32.09 Isaiah Scott
81.  32.22 chancet4488
82.  32.78 White KB
83.  35.04 Kael Hitchcock
84.  37.50 filmip
85.  37.70 Li Xiang
86.  38.01 Firestorming_1
87.  38.28 Ethanawoll
88.  39.40 CB21
89.  39.48 Poorcuber09
90.  40.75 freshcuber.de
91.  41.04 Xauxage
92.  42.21 Mike Hughey
93.  43.69 arctan
94.  46.55 One Wheel
95.  46.56 Josiah Blomker
96.  47.01 sporteisvogel
97.  50.35 samuel roveran
98.  51.00 CuberCuShaw
99.  51.21 KellanTheCubingCoder
100.  51.43 nanocube
101.  52.95 Parth
102.  54.61 Hyperion
103.  55.17 SPEEEEED
104.  55.96 Rubika-37-021204
105.  59.26 Jacck
106.  1:04.67 hydynn
107.  1:19.43 Jordy chileen
108.  1:22.46 Theoruff
109.  1:44.76 MatsBergsten
110.  2:01.29 Krökeldil
111.  2:04.85 Algfish31
112.  DNF http_Noel


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  35.79 DhruvA
2.  36.80 Riddler97
3.  39.69 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:43.36 Li Xiang
5.  2:46.99 Kael Hitchcock
6.  3:25.74 Jacck
7.  3:31.81 CB21
8.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak
8.  DNF cuberswoop


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  38.04 ichcubegerne
2.  42.30 CB21
3.  44.62 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  53.36 cuberkid10
5.  55.79 DGCubes
6.  1:18.90 Kacper Paweł Dworak
7.  1:22.87 Jacck
8.  1:30.93 Pedro Gil
9.  1:43.41 Ethanawoll
10.  2:03.17 CuberCuShaw
11.  2:18.56 Kael Hitchcock
12.  4:51.78 Anka
13.  DNF AnnaW
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  23.33 (22, 24, 24) Cale S
2.  27.67 (25, 31, 27) trangium
3.  28.67 (29, 30, 27) Smiles


Spoiler



4.  43.33 (44, 41, 45) CB21
5.  DNF (25, 24, DNS) V Achyuthan 2904
5.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster 
5.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Pedro Gil
5.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
5.  DNF (61, DNS, DNS) Kael Hitchcock
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) ImmolatedMarmoset
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Algfish31


*2-3-4 Relay*(65)
1.  37.27 Khairur Rachim
2.  38.33 cuberkid10
3.  38.50 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  40.43 asiahyoo1997
5.  45.26 Vicenzo-1
6.  47.04 Heewon Seo
7.  47.85 Dream Cubing
8.  47.87 kahvipelle123
9.  48.99 MCuber
10.  50.17 Benyó
11.  50.45 ichcubegerne
12.  50.59 Max C.
13.  52.91 DGCubes
14.  53.16 BradenTheMagician
15.  54.34 wearephamily1719
16.  54.37 DhruvA
17.  56.33 EvanWright1
18.  56.54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  58.47 Allagos
20.  59.72 MartinN13
21.  59.91 YouCubing
22.  1:00.13 tommyo11
23.  1:00.82 Brayden Gilland
24.  1:01.51 Pedro Gil
25.  1:02.51 beabernardes
26.  1:04.60 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  1:07.42 SpeedyReedy
28.  1:07.51 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:07.86 abunickabhi
30.  1:08.64 PCCuber
31.  1:09.33 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  1:09.54 Ianwubby
33.  1:10.57 agradess2
34.  1:11.48 lumes2121
35.  1:12.85 FlatMars
36.  1:14.91 oliverpallo
37.  1:15.27 CB21
38.  1:18.23 epride17
39.  1:20.78 Fisko
40.  1:21.99 Josiah Blomker
41.  1:23.49 Li Xiang
42.  1:32.54 Firestorming_1
43.  1:34.11 White KB
44.  1:35.90 Isaiah Scott
45.  1:39.92 Kael Hitchcock
46.  1:41.41 soggy_bred
47.  1:42.93 Jakub26
48.  1:43.24 OrdinarySolver4048
49.  1:44.42 Poorcuber09
50.  1:45.75 Ethanawoll
51.  1:46.93 Lewis
52.  1:50.60 Jrg
53.  1:58.97 josephslane
54.  2:05.86 One Wheel
55.  2:08.99 dhafin
56.  2:15.93 CuberCuShaw
57.  2:19.57 sporteisvogel
58.  2:24.39 hydynn
59.  2:25.55 Jacck
60.  2:30.55 MatsBergsten
61.  2:40.49 SPEEEEED
62.  3:19.90 Foreright
63.  3:37.14 samuel roveran
64.  4:12.57 Krökeldil
65.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:31.73 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:38.60 cuberkid10
3.  1:39.36 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:46.16 Dream Cubing
5.  1:57.15 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:58.88 kahvipelle123
7.  2:01.20 ichcubegerne
8.  2:06.23 DGCubes
9.  2:10.41 Benyó
10.  2:12.78 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:13.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:22.90 EvanWright1
13.  2:24.31 agradess2
14.  2:26.84 Brayden Gilland
15.  2:27.55 FlatMars
16.  2:32.67 CB21
17.  2:33.54 DhruvA
18.  2:34.81 YouCubing
19.  2:38.34 Allagos
20.  2:48.40 tommyo11
21.  2:48.80 Nuuk cuber
22.  2:53.33 beabernardes
23.  2:56.25 Ianwubby
24.  3:00.00 Utkarsh Ashar
25.  3:11.96 PCCuber
26.  3:12.46 lumes2121
27.  3:22.96 Pedro Gil
28.  3:34.67 Ethanawoll
29.  3:44.12 Poorcuber09
30.  3:49.43 Firestorming_1
31.  3:52.40 Lewis
32.  3:52.51 One Wheel
33.  4:34.64 Kael Hitchcock
34.  4:42.74 Jrg
35.  4:52.95 sporteisvogel
36.  5:43.03 Jacck
37.  13:04.87 Krökeldil
38.  DNF wearephamily1719


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:13.09 cuberkid10
2.  3:39.26 Dream Cubing
3.  3:49.63 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  3:58.87 ichcubegerne
5.  4:42.58 agradess2
6.  4:44.29 DhruvA
7.  5:05.15 YouCubing
8.  5:10.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  5:16.53 DGCubes
10.  5:30.63 CB21
11.  5:32.55 Nuuk cuber
12.  5:34.52 beabernardes
13.  5:52.63 tommyo11
14.  6:23.57 Brayden Gilland
15.  7:26.87 Lewis
16.  7:37.00 Ethanawoll
17.  7:49.60 One Wheel
18.  8:05.26 Firestorming_1
19.  8:24.13 Kael Hitchcock
20.  9:03.64 PCCuber
21.  9:30.47 Jrg
22.  10:33.10 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  5:47.93 Dream Cubing
2.  6:20.41 Benyó
3.  6:45.98 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:10.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  8:23.37 DhruvA
6.  8:48.98 YouCubing
7.  9:04.76 CB21
8.  9:15.61 DGCubes
9.  11:40.19 beabernardes
10.  13:58.21 Lewis
11.  14:35.19 Firestorming_1
12.  15:02.42 Jrg
13.  17:07.45 Poorcuber09
14.  17:41.62 sporteisvogel
15.  19:14.13 Kael Hitchcock
16.  21:08.29 Thom S.


*Clock*(62)
1.  3.77 JChambers13
2.  4.44 AngeGabriel
3.  5.28 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  5.29 MartinN13
5.  5.37 vishwasankarcubing
6.  5.87 Liam Wadek
7.  6.02 Benjamin Warry
8.  6.48 Zeke Mackay
9.  6.56 MLGCubez
10.  6.84 BradenTheMagician
11.  7.01 Charles Jerome
12.  7.36 oliverpallo
13.  7.45 YouCubing
14.  8.00 Luke Garrett
15.  8.31 cuberkid10
16.  8.52 OriginalUsername
17.  8.73 parkertrager
18.  8.75 ichcubegerne
19.  8.81 Vicenzo-1
20.  8.82 Kacper Paweł Dworak
21.  8.86 BrianJ
22.  9.11 Li Xiang
23.  9.15 Fisko
24.  9.16 MCuber
25.  9.22 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  9.33 JackPfeifer
27.  9.41 darrensaito
28.  9.88 SpeedyReedy
29.  9.89 tommyo11
30.  9.97 sean_cut4
31.  10.09 N4C0
32.  10.19 Nuuk cuber
33.  10.41 DGCubes
34.  11.13 Benyó
35.  11.29 lumes2121
36.  11.73 cubingmom2
37.  12.00 epride17
38.  12.07 Kael Hitchcock
39.  12.43 Ethanawoll
40.  12.56 wearephamily1719
41.  12.73 sigalig
42.  13.44 CB21
43.  14.06 Max C.
44.  14.73 beabernardes
45.  14.88 Mike Hughey
46.  14.92 yijunleow
47.  15.65 abunickabhi
48.  15.74 Legomanz
49.  16.78 midnightcuberx
50.  16.97 Jacck
51.  18.14 DhruvA
52.  19.84 Cuber JH
53.  20.26 FlatMars
54.  21.99 Michael DeLaRosa
55.  22.00 sporteisvogel
56.  23.72 Lewis
57.  26.91 Poorcuber09
58.  30.17 Foreright
59.  34.77 bh13
60.  38.97 Mormi
61.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
61.  DNF Boris McCoy


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  37.40 Heewon Seo
2.  43.57 Luke Garrett
3.  43.86 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  45.50 Khairur Rachim
5.  51.29 JackPfeifer
6.  52.66 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  52.73 Legomanz
8.  53.13 Vicenzo-1
9.  53.21 darrensaito
10.  56.41 OriginalUsername
11.  57.72 MCuber
12.  58.60 kahvipelle123
13.  59.85 FaLoL
14.  1:04.40 DhruvA
15.  1:05.08 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:05.97 Benyó
17.  1:06.65 YouCubing
18.  1:07.83 ichcubegerne
19.  1:08.03 agradess2
19.  1:08.03 cuberkid10
21.  1:08.65 DGCubes
22.  1:09.86 sean_cut4
23.  1:13.23 beabernardes
24.  1:16.32 EvanWright1
25.  1:17.51 tommyo11
26.  1:20.75 CB21
27.  1:22.92 Max C.
28.  1:25.01 sigalig
29.  1:25.89 epride17
30.  1:26.80 turtwig
31.  1:28.96 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:43.41 Pedro Gil
33.  1:44.28 Lewis
34.  1:51.62 Cubey_Tube
35.  1:55.68 Kael Hitchcock
36.  1:55.72 Ethanawoll
37.  1:57.51 SpeedyReedy
38.  2:24.60 lumes2121
39.  2:25.09 dhafin
40.  2:30.61 One Wheel
41.  2:50.16 Jacck
42.  3:00.55 White KB
43.  3:01.03 Firestorming_1
44.  3:07.14 sporteisvogel
45.  3:21.47 samuel roveran
46.  5:38.91 Krökeldil
47.  DNF abunickabhi


*Pyraminx*(96)
1.  2.23 Kedin drysdale
2.  2.36 parkertrager
3.  2.53 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.64 EvanWright1
5.  2.76 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  2.85 Benjamin Warry
6.  2.85 DGCubes
8.  3.01 Charles Jerome
9.  3.02 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.24 BradenTheMagician
11.  3.40 DLXCubing
12.  3.45 Shaun Mack
13.  3.49 OriginalUsername
14.  3.66 MartinN13
15.  3.74 Sean Hartman
16.  3.77 Ontricus
17.  3.86 Vicenzo-1
18.  3.91 Legomanz
19.  4.21 darrensaito
20.  4.24 Luke Garrett
21.  4.47 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  4.47 MCuber
23.  4.52 Liam Wadek
24.  4.58 YouCubing
25.  4.92 Max C.
26.  5.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
27.  5.19 tommyo11
28.  5.29 DhruvA
29.  5.34 VIBE_ZT
30.  5.36 PRANAD GURRAPU
31.  5.43 Fisko
32.  5.57 cuberkid10
33.  5.63 midnightcuberx
34.  5.65 CB21
35.  5.70 ichcubegerne
36.  5.71 oliverpallo
37.  5.81 turtwig
38.  6.03 Kael Hitchcock
39.  6.11 wearephamily1719
40.  6.20 Nuuk cuber
41.  6.80 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
42.  6.86 sean_cut4
43.  6.89 Benyó
44.  6.96 Mattia Pasquini
45.  7.13 VectorCubes
46.  7.22 beabernardes
47.  7.50 SpeedyReedy
48.  7.59 kahvipelle123
49.  7.60 N4C0
50.  7.67 GooseCuber
51.  7.68 sigalig
52.  7.71 Lewis
53.  7.76 Cale S
54.  7.81 Cuber JH
55.  7.87 agradess2
56.  7.94 Isaiah Scott
57.  7.95 Mike Hughey
58.  8.33 epride17
59.  8.34 brad711
60.  8.36 Li Xiang
61.  8.50 Ianwubby
62.  8.60 Kacper Paweł Dworak
63.  8.82 Poorcuber09
64.  9.00 2019ECKE02
65.  9.03 RainbowsAndStuff
66.  9.15 abunickabhi
67.  9.40 FlatMars
68.  9.41 CuberCuShaw
69.  9.46 Jakub26
70.  10.16 samuel roveran
71.  10.35 Michael DeLaRosa
72.  10.45 cubingmom2
73.  10.66 lumes2121
74.  11.14 SPEEEEED
75.  12.43 kflynn
76.  12.85 Pedro Gil
77.  12.92 Jacck
78.  13.03 hydynn
79.  13.82 Ethanawoll
80.  14.13 One Wheel
81.  14.28 White KB
82.  15.19 sporteisvogel
83.  15.53 KellanTheCubingCoder
84.  15.64 Cubey_Tube
85.  16.09 freshcuber.de
86.  16.14 Rubika-37-021204
87.  17.50 Sheng241
88.  18.08 Theoruff
89.  19.43 OrdinarySolver4048
90.  20.95 Scy
91.  23.80 Black_Hat
92.  27.28 Mormi
93.  29.35 Anka
94.  29.65 executier
95.  40.64 Krökeldil
96.  48.02 Algfish31


*Square-1*(78)
1.  6.40 David ep
2.  6.49 Oxzowachi
3.  6.88 Vicenzo-1


Spoiler



4.  7.63 2019ECKE02
5.  7.73 Benjamin Warry
6.  8.01 MLGCubez
7.  8.23 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  8.78 mrsniffles01
9.  8.99 BrianJ
10.  9.18 JackPfeifer
11.  9.46 EvanWright1
12.  9.79 NoahCubing
13.  11.41 darrensaito
14.  11.43 Charles Jerome
15.  11.45 parkertrager
16.  11.56 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
17.  11.59 BLCuber8
18.  11.62 YouCubing
19.  12.01 DLXCubing
20.  12.37 Luke Garrett
21.  12.58 OriginalUsername
22.  13.27 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  13.71 kahvipelle123
24.  14.14 Shaun Mack
25.  14.27 leomannen
26.  14.29 Kacper Paweł Dworak
27.  14.66 MCuber
28.  14.73 Sean Hartman
28.  14.73 BradenTheMagician
30.  16.97 Thom S.
31.  17.00 Mattia Pasquini
32.  17.03 Benyó
33.  17.26 sigalig
34.  17.29 cuberkid10
35.  17.71 Max C.
36.  17.76 Boris McCoy
37.  17.77 ichcubegerne
38.  17.78 vishwasankarcubing
39.  17.87 wearephamily1719
40.  19.02 PCCuber
41.  19.46 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
42.  19.69 DGCubes
43.  19.84 sean_cut4
44.  20.03 Caíque crispim
45.  20.14 20luky3
46.  20.40 tommyo11
47.  21.11 SpeedyOctahedron
48.  22.39 FlatMars
49.  23.28 beabernardes
50.  23.80 agradess2
51.  24.09 Fisko
52.  24.62 CB21
53.  25.43 Kael Hitchcock
54.  26.59 midnightcuberx
55.  28.90 Jakub26
56.  29.01 TheCubingAddict980
57.  29.53 Cuber2s
58.  32.03 Nuuk cuber
59.  32.51 DhruvA
60.  33.43 epride17
61.  36.34 lumes2121
62.  38.50 Lewis
63.  38.82 Pedro Gil
64.  40.82 RapsinSix
65.  42.74 Cubey_Tube
66.  44.28 Li Xiang
67.  44.73 sporteisvogel
68.  47.11 Mike Hughey
69.  48.73 SpeedyReedy
70.  49.37 Ethanawoll
71.  51.00 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  54.09 CuberCuShaw
73.  58.35 White KB
74.  1:04.29 Firestorming_1
75.  1:11.90 Poorcuber09
76.  1:22.68 Jacck
77.  5:01.85 nanocube
78.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(84)
1.  1.85 Legomanz
2.  2.37 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.88 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.98 Charles Jerome
5.  3.36 parkertrager
6.  3.40 MLGCubez
7.  3.53 JackPfeifer
8.  3.62 Cale S
9.  3.65 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  3.92 EvanWright1
11.  4.19 sean_cut4
12.  4.24 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  4.25 Shaun Mack
14.  4.28 OriginalUsername
15.  4.29 Vicenzo-1
16.  4.38 Benjamin Warry
17.  4.67 Kedin drysdale
18.  4.71 darrensaito
19.  4.78 Luke Garrett
20.  4.80 VIBE_ZT
21.  4.88 Kael Hitchcock
22.  4.89 DhruvA
23.  4.96 DLXCubing
24.  5.21 MartinN13
25.  5.29 N4C0
26.  5.36 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.48 Liam Wadek
28.  5.49 Max C.
29.  5.65 Kacper Paweł Dworak
30.  5.67 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
31.  5.84 VectorCubes
32.  5.97 cuberkid10
33.  6.11 YouCubing
34.  6.23 MCuber
35.  6.34 2019ECKE02
36.  6.45 wearephamily1719
37.  6.51 lumes2121
38.  6.52 DGCubes
39.  6.54 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  6.66 Allagos
41.  6.68 SpeedyReedy
42.  6.92 epride17
43.  7.11 ichcubegerne
44.  7.24 Pedro Gil
45.  7.25 Nuuk cuber
46.  7.31 CB21
47.  7.82 Fisko
48.  7.90 Li Xiang
49.  8.00 Benyó
50.  8.04 Ethanawoll
51.  8.08 CuberCuShaw
52.  8.10 Ontricus
53.  8.27 abunickabhi
54.  8.39 tommyo11
55.  8.52 Iblfhk
56.  8.77 feli.cubes
57.  8.81 turtwig
58.  9.36 Cubey_Tube
59.  9.42 Jakub26
60.  9.53 FlatMars
61.  10.20 agradess2
62.  10.23 kahvipelle123
63.  10.27 dhafin
64.  10.57 Ianwubby
65.  10.81 Poorcuber09
66.  11.46 samuel roveran
67.  11.58 Cuber JH
68.  11.85 oliverpallo
69.  11.92 beabernardes
70.  12.62 DynaXT
71.  12.93 Lewis
72.  13.29 KellanTheCubingCoder
73.  15.28 freshcuber.de
74.  16.49 cubingmom2
75.  17.57 Mike Hughey
76.  18.02 kflynn
77.  18.62 Jacck
78.  19.68 SPEEEEED
79.  21.05 Algfish31
80.  22.00 sporteisvogel
81.  23.10 Anka
82.  43.34 executier
83.  59.78 http_Noel
84.  2:05.36 Krökeldil


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  22.01 DGCubes
2.  27.63 Vicenzo-1
3.  29.15 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.31 Kael Hitchcock
5.  29.59 JackPfeifer
6.  29.70 Nuuk cuber
7.  30.91 YouCubing
8.  31.30 cuberkid10
9.  31.55 BradenTheMagician
10.  37.15 CB21
11.  38.28 Benyó
12.  42.42 Ethanawoll
13.  44.37 Lewis
14.  52.26 Kacper Paweł Dworak
15.  56.29 Pedro Gil
16.  1:59.39 Rubika-37-021204
17.  2:18.92 Krökeldil


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:47.88 Luke Garrett
2.  4:15.63 ichcubegerne
3.  4:24.72 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:57.13 DhruvA
5.  4:59.27 DGCubes
6.  5:01.90 tommyo11
7.  5:44.16 beabernardes
8.  6:05.34 CB21
9.  7:21.93 Ethanawoll
10.  8:14.37 Pedro Gil
11.  8:34.69 Kael Hitchcock
12.  9:21.24 Jakub26
13.  10:17.22 Poorcuber09
14.  11:11.26 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  7.45 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.17 DGCubes
3.  11.29 Kael Hitchcock


Spoiler



4.  12.76 ichcubegerne
5.  15.60 2019ECKE02
6.  16.91 cuberkid10
7.  18.93 YouCubing
8.  20.99 Kacper Paweł Dworak
9.  23.78 CB21
10.  25.44 Nuuk cuber
11.  26.91 Ethanawoll
12.  27.51 Mike Hughey
13.  33.82 Rubika-37-021204
14.  38.47 Jacck
15.  1:20.41 Krökeldil
16.  1:25.82 sporteisvogel


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  23.11 DGCubes
2.  31.14 ichcubegerne
3.  33.69 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  43.28 VIBE_ZT
5.  43.63 Nuuk cuber
6.  48.68 abunickabhi
7.  49.68 Benyó
8.  59.59 Mike Hughey
9.  1:01.53 One Wheel
10.  1:02.87 Lewis
11.  1:06.26 CB21
12.  1:08.44 Jacck
13.  1:13.23 Ethanawoll
14.  1:14.45 freshcuber.de
15.  1:40.04 sporteisvogel
16.  2:24.54 Krökeldil
17.  3:12.92 Anka
18.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  13.22 YouCubing
2.  18.97 Li Xiang
3.  19.95 Kacper Paweł Dworak


Spoiler



4.  23.39 ichcubegerne
5.  28.63 CB21
6.  29.29 DGCubes
7.  43.00 Ethanawoll
8.  4:31.71 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  39.39 WoowyBaby
2.  44.88 DGCubes
3.  49.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  50.72 CB21
5.  DNF Kael Hitchcock


*Mirror Blocks*(18)
1.  16.20 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.59 CuberCuShaw
3.  24.58 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  33.46 YouCubing
5.  42.51 Kael Hitchcock
6.  48.59 DGCubes
7.  51.44 cuberkid10
8.  54.25 Isaiah Scott
9.  58.06 Ethanawoll
10.  59.89 DhruvA
11.  1:01.80 dhafin
12.  1:05.62 CB21
13.  1:19.49 oliverpallo
14.  1:27.84 Cuber JH
15.  2:14.09 Krökeldil
16.  2:15.38 Iblfhk
17.  4:54.96 Sheng241
18.  DNF http_Noel


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:54.40 DGCubes
2.  2:33.93 YouCubing
3.  3:31.76 CB21


Spoiler



4.  3:46.51 Ethanawoll


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  18.98 TipsterTrickster 
2.  23.01 cuberkid10
3.  23.34 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  24.51 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  24.76 vishwasankarcubing
6.  32.47 Kit Clement
7.  1:12.02 YouCubing
8.  2:34.03 DGCubes
9.  2:55.28 One Wheel
10.  3:00.87 Rubika-37-021204
11.  3:08.54 CB21
12.  4:44.84 freshcuber.de
13.  5:23.11 Krökeldil



*Contest results*(233)
1.  1147 Luke Garrett
2.  1106 Vicenzo-1
3.  1104 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1090 YouCubing
5.  1083 ichcubegerne
6.  1067 DGCubes
7.  1043 OriginalUsername
8.  1033 Benyó
9.  1026 BradenTheMagician
10.  986 DhruvA
11.  899 CB21
12.  889 Max C.
13.  869 EvanWright1
13.  869 kahvipelle123
15.  868 darrensaito
16.  865 MCuber
17.  837 Khairur Rachim
18.  829 sean_cut4
19.  806 Nuuk cuber
20.  795 tommyo11
21.  789 agradess2
22.  786 asiahyoo1997
23.  783 Kael Hitchcock
23.  783 Dream Cubing
25.  775 BrianJ
26.  764 MLGCubez
27.  747 Charles Jerome
28.  715 Sean Hartman
29.  713 Liam Wadek
30.  705 SpeedyReedy
31.  700 DLXCubing
32.  684 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
33.  672 MartinN13
34.  667 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  661 Shaun Mack
36.  636 Pedro Gil
37.  627 JackPfeifer
38.  619 beabernardes
39.  615 wearephamily1719
40.  608 Fisko
40.  608 sigalig
42.  591 Kacper Paweł Dworak
43.  579 Chris Van Der Brink
44.  576 abunickabhi
45.  573 2019ECKE02
46.  564 Brendyn Dunagan
47.  532 Ontricus
48.  531 G2013
49.  523 FlatMars
50.  511 lumes2121
51.  508 Heewon Seo
52.  502 Ianwubby
53.  501 Allagos
54.  499 tJardigradHe
55.  497 Cale S
56.  496 midnightcuberx
56.  496 jihu1011
58.  495 turtwig
59.  486 VectorCubes
60.  484 PCCuber
61.  472 Ethanawoll
62.  464 Caíque crispim
63.  449 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  443 Cuber JH
65.  439 Brayden Gilland
66.  432 epride17
67.  423 Cubey_Tube
67.  423 Kedin drysdale
69.  422 Li Xiang
70.  419 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  413 FaLoL
72.  390 vishwasankarcubing
72.  390 yijunleow
74.  385 Legomanz
75.  382 oliverpallo
76.  379 David ep
77.  372 Isaiah Scott
78.  371 parkertrager
79.  369 Mieeetek4
80.  359 Riddler97
80.  359 Lewis
82.  357 TheEpicCuber
83.  352 dhafin
84.  348 VIBE_ZT
85.  342 Jacck
86.  338 Jakub26
86.  338 JakeAK
88.  330 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
89.  322 CubableYT
90.  320 Poorcuber09
91.  318 Vlad Hordiienko
92.  311 asacuber
93.  305 TheCubingAddict980
94.  303 Josiah Blomker
95.  300 Benjamin Warry
95.  300 Firestorming_1
97.  292 CuberCuShaw
98.  286 brad711
99.  284 2017LAMB06
100.  278 BLCuber8
101.  276 One Wheel
102.  275 sporteisvogel
103.  274 trangium
103.  274 OrdinarySolver4048
105.  271 eyeballboi
106.  264 Oxzowachi
107.  261 Imran Rahman
108.  260 White KB
108.  260 20luky3
110.  257 Mike Hughey
111.  244 abhijat
112.  242 bh13
112.  242 Mattia Pasquini
114.  240 Fred Lang
115.  231 breadears
116.  224 Cuber2s
117.  223 arctan
118.  217 Winfaza
119.  216 Cooki348
120.  214 Boris McCoy
121.  209 V Achyuthan 2904
121.  209 xyzzy
123.  205 leomannen
124.  199 samuel roveran
125.  198 chancet4488
126.  193 JChambers13
127.  192 Jrg
128.  190 Skewb_Cube
129.  185 thatkid
130.  183 TipsterTrickster 
131.  176 hydynn
132.  173 SPEEEEED
132.  173 RainbowsAndStuff
134.  168 MatsBergsten
135.  157 revaldoah
136.  155 KellanTheCubingCoder
137.  154 Ty Y.
138.  151 josephslane
139.  150 Thecubingcuber347
140.  149 John Benwell
141.  146 N4C0
141.  146 Keenan Johnson
143.  145 cuberswoop
144.  143 SpeedyOctahedron
145.  142 Rubika-37-021204
146.  139 soggy_bred
146.  139 cubingmom2
148.  138 TheSilverBeluga
149.  135 PRANAD GURRAPU
149.  135 filmip
151.  133 Martwin
152.  132 linus.sch
152.  132 2018AMSB02
154.  130 Foreright
155.  129 GooseCuber
156.  124 AngeGabriel
156.  124 Loffy8
158.  123 freshcuber.de
159.  122 Krökeldil
160.  120 V Achyuthan
160.  120 ICuber_Official
162.  117 RapsinSix
163.  115 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
164.  110 nanocube
165.  108 Sellerie11
166.  107 Keroma12
167.  105 itzwoyingg
168.  102 InlandEmpireCuber
169.  101 Xauxage
170.  100 AnnaW
171.  99 mihnea3000
172.  97 Theoruff
173.  96 Aleksandar Dukleski
174.  95 qwr
174.  95 ImmolatedMarmoset
176.  91 fun at the joy
177.  89 Lvl9001Wizard
178.  87 Iblfhk
179.  85 Urho Kinnunen
180.  84 CFOP INC
181.  82 bradyung
182.  77 Petri Krzywacki
183.  76 Almondsattyqp
183.  76 kflynn
185.  75 mrsniffles01
186.  74 someguywithacooltoy
187.  73 Micael
188.  71 NoahCubing
189.  69 Parth
190.  67 Jordy chileen
191.  66 thatonedude
192.  62 willian_pessoa
192.  62 saindu himansa
194.  61 Hyperion
195.  59 Thom S.
196.  57 Jaylen
196.  57 Zeke Mackay
198.  55 aamiel
199.  53 Scy
200.  52 Black_Hat
200.  52 LittleLumos
202.  49 AidanNoogie
203.  47 memo_cubed
204.  45 Andeankat
204.  45 Algfish31
206.  42 Anka
207.  38 Iza_the_cuber
208.  37 Lord brainy
209.  34 Sheng241
209.  34 Y cuber
211.  32 Bryan4305
211.  32 Nash171
213.  31 Mormi
213.  31 thousand_cuts
213.  31 feli.cubes
216.  25 http_Noel
217.  21 GT8590
218.  20 Smiles
218.  20 executier
220.  18 thomas.sch
221.  17 Ali161102
221.  17 DynaXT
223.  16 OriEy
224.  15 edd_dib
225.  13 CuberDawnF2L
226.  12 WoowyBaby
226.  12 Kit Clement
226.  12 Lutz_P
229.  9 Shaquille_oatmeal
229.  9 Sanjay Natarajan
231.  8 Meatalic_Cuber
231.  8 padddi
233.  4 tobyherbert


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2022)

233 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 81!

That means our winner this week is *Lewis!* Congratulations!!


----------

